# Sticky  PLEASE READ: Share Your Top IVF Survival Tips



## Cloudy

Hello ladies!

The lovely Maria (Mross) started a survival list thread the other day and I thought it was that good that it deserved to be highlighted and stickied! 

Please share your top tips and coping mechanisms to help each other on this crazy IVF journey! 

****PLEASE REMEMBER***PLEASE REMEMBER***PLEASE REMEMBER****

*Just remember: Nothing is more important than qualified medical advice. However, this thread is for personal opinions about the little things that make this world of craziness just a little bit more bearable!*


----------



## Cloudy

Because the tips from the other thread were so good I thought I would copy them over!



mross said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm about yo go into my fourth cycle of long protocol ivf. Being a bit of a wimp at things and a hormonal mess with ivf I've put my survival shopping list together that I thought I'd share with any newbies that it might really help...wish I'd known so e of this stuff my first time around lol!! Please add to this list all your own survival strategies....it's very much appreciated and will help us all xxx
> 
> Ivf survival
> 
> For down reg and making eggs
> 
> Vicks rub, tiger balm white ointment - I get killer headaches and migraine whilst cycling and this stuff is the way forward!!! Vicks helps me at night and I smother tiger balm all over my head and neck it really works
> Pack of 2 litre bottles of water - believe me you need these to judge your water intake!!! Fill them up daily and get them down you - you need to flush your system!
> Sainsburies large cotton pants pack! - the period at downreg and if it fails is tough, cotton pants in a larger than life size help big time!
> Night time pads and day pads - I find the cramps worse whilst cycling so tampax is a no go for me
> Nice stuff - Estée Lauder night cream, under eye patches for twinkles, beauty creams and balms - anything that's a treat and makes you feel nice us amazing for thus time as it's tough on your body.
> Continuing this theme I also stock up on lavendar oil and Epsom salts for baths every couple of data to keep you calm and help you sleep.
> Rescue remedy
> Neals yard wrist oils
> 
> For stimmimg
> 
> Nuts nuts nuts - handfuls of almonds daily it helps your eggs
> Pineapple - I'm juicing thus time so going to juice pineapple with apples a and ginger
> Accupuncture - I had no luck growing eggs then went for acupuncture, they did the mocha hot needle on my tummy and 2 days later I had eggs!!! So it really worked and I doing it again!!
> Codeine and paracetomal for after egg collection. Controversial I know but I was sore after egg collection and they gave me string codeine that kept me pain free afterwards and I'll do it again as anything that keeps me calm is good!
> Cosy tracks bottoms, soft warm tops, soft bras with no wire - if your like me your boobs will be in agony when stimmimg, my stomach went massive and boobs killed so cosy clothes are a must.
> 
> Lots of love
> Maria xx


----------



## Cloudy

goldbunny said:


> haribo gold bears/other small sweets for all injections (yeah, the sugars not ideal but i reckon the psyschological/stress benefit outweighs the dental downside)..
> 
> large size comfy clothing and slip on shoes for when stims makes you bloated.
> 
> emergency stash of your favourite chocs/treats in case of genuine emergency.
> 
> face wipes/water spray for down reg if hot flushes or headaches.
> 
> supermarket own brand economy ultra towels - wish i had discovered these sooner, saved a fortune there will be loads of days you need them during the ivf process (natural cycle can be unpredictable afterwards too)
> 
> bottled water or water storage containers (jug? ) mross is right that it makes it easier to judge intake.
> 
> meditation tapes/cds/videos (youtube or hard copy) for relaxing, it's not enough to just try and take it easy you need to try and reach really relaxed state...
> 
> might not be needed but we found it useful - plastic storage box for drugs and another for paperwork...
> 
> unscented/chemical-free bath/shower products etc for stims/eggcollection/2ww
> 
> reminder note to self that the drugs make you crazy (and the emotional rollercoaster) and that you may need to apologise to nearest and dearest when you're stressing...
> also, before you start, deal with presents and cards for upcoming birthdays or events. if you get bad news at any point you won't feel like doing this but later would feel bad you missed stuff. be prepared that you might want to hide away even when news is good... sometimes privacy is important...it's great if you've got all those cards/presents already sent or written...
> 
> diary. write it all down...
> 
> bra extenders. comfort lifesavers..


----------



## Cloudy

One of my favourites! 



Helend75 said:


> One I learned this week; have a number 2 before going in for ec. No matter if you do feel rushed as you're first scheduled in. Doing it after ec was no fun...


----------



## Cloudy

MrsNicolaB said:


> Protein for stimms my clinic recommends 1 litre of milk a day and a low carb high protein diet throughout.
> 
> Stash of magazines trashier the better!
> 
> Fruit tea helps up water intake and is caffeine free.
> 
> Box sets for after EC to take your mind off things! Any recommendations?
> 
> Things planned for 2ww again to take your mind off things.
> 
> Flowers always make me feel better buy yourself a bunch! (or better still show this thread to your OH so they buy you some)
> 
> Be kind to yourself and try and be kind to your OH they don't understand how crazy/ moody/ tired the hormones make you.
> 
> Think positive, this time next year we will be mummies!


----------



## Cloudy

Cloudy said:


> WhizzyWoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a thoughtful, helpful list. Thank you.
> 
> I have my first appointment at Homerton tomorrow.
> 
> What are suggestions on work attire during this process?
> 
> XOXO
> 
> 
> 
> Non-clingy tops and comfy skirts - having to do emergency injections in the motorway service station wearing a dress is not ideal, much easier when you just have to lift your top up a little to get to your belly! Plus, tight work tops just emphasis the common curse of "overnight massive boobs" and people (men) notice and comment!  oh, and of you are DR then layers!
> 
> Good luck honey xxx
Click to expand...


----------



## Cloudy

karenanna said:


> MrsNicolaB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Box sets for after EC to take your mind off things! Any recommendations?
> 
> 
> 
> I watched Brothers and Sisters whilst having my ICSI and IVIG
> 
> Have heard Orange is the new Black is good!
> 
> I also recommend the Zita West IVF meditation CD - I'm not a meditation convert but it helped me relax and I never got to the end without falling to sleep
> 
> KA xxx
Click to expand...


----------



## Cloudy

Cloudy said:


> Meant to say: my top tip to get 2 litres of water a day was to buy 4 500ml bottles and number the lids 1,2,3,4 and then reuse the bottles and just fill them up with filtered tap water, or use a new bottle and just re-use the lids depending how financially/emotionally conscious I felt. At work we have a water machine so I just use one bottle and swap the lid every time I refill it.
> 
> Ooh, and a packet of sweets/mints to have whilst injecting because you will often find that the injection is often finished before the sweet is - it helps your mind put into perspective how quick an injection actually is!
> 
> Xxx


----------



## MrsNicolaB

Karenanna thanks for the tip on the box set of orange is the new black, I'm hooked!!!

Any other top box set recommendations?


----------



## Cloudy

Love a box set! I need to get this Orange is the New Black but I love:
Luther - not at night and alone though, far too scary!  
Friends - a cliche but still the best thing to switch off too  
Breaking Bad - Any man who can say "Yo B" but still make me fancy him is worth it  
Buffy - especially for the 2ww because there are no references to people having babies and having watched it a million times I know what's going to happen so nothing alarms me too much  
Diagnosis Murder - not exactly a box set but it's on one channel or another every day without fail and Dick Van **** always makes me laugh. Plus the added bonus of taking me back to the days of being a student and not having a care in the world!  

Any others ladies, I've got another 2ww coming soon and need some new recommendations!


----------



## MrsNicolaB

Well season one of orange is the we black got me through to egg collection, now I'm on season 2 for the 2ww. We have Vikings coming soon so my husband informs me so i will report back! Also got pirates on order too, I left the box set ordering up to him!


----------



## missy12

thought there were some good tips in this...

Advise Post IVF Embryo Transfer
Implantation
Prepare yourself for a few days rest!.  Take this time to completely relax and rely on support partners.  The following are some suggestions for Post Transfer:
It is best to completely avoid any alcohol, coffee, coca-cola or other stimulants.
Do not eat cold foods. No ice cold beverages and ESPECIALLY avoid ice cream. Think nourishing foods like soups and stews, porridge for breakfast.
Eat well, using the dietary advice given in consultation. Aim for alkaline rather than acidic foods. Get plenty of essential fatty acids; avocados, nuts, seeds, olive oil.
Consume lots of organic vegetables. Make sure they are cooked! Do not eat raw foods.
Have the foods ready in the house so there is no need for travel.
Stay hydrated with plenty of water at room temperature.
Avoid straining with bowel movement in the days following transfer. If you are prone to constipation, increase dietary fibre or take a mild stool softener (but not a laxative).
Exercise daily before IVF transfer, but do not begin any exercise program just before or during a cycle. If you do exercise, avoid sit-ups or any jarring, high-impact, or heavy weight-lifting exercises that make you grunt and raise intra-abdominal pressure. I recommend walking, except on the days immediately following transfer.
Avoid carrying or lifting heavy objects that can strain the abdominal muscles.
Avoid douching and swimming pools in order to avoid undue contamination of the vagina. Also avoid saunas, hot tubs and Jacuzzis.
Avoid unnecessary exposure to solvents and paints containing lead.
It is best to avoid intercourse for two weeks.
Always keep your feet warm, wear socks, never use hot packs on your low back or abdomen, hot packs on your feet are great and safe.
After transfer, remain as calm and stationary as possible. Meditate. Breathe deeply. Listen to soothing music, imagine the embryo implanting, visualize, see it, and believe it.
Laugh a lot, stay positive and rely on your support group to help out at this time; the waiting is stressful, so be nice to yourself.
Listen to yourself. How will you feel best about this time? Will taking time off from work help? Do your best to keep stress hormones out of the equation. Give the embryo within you as much help as you can to settle into its new home.


----------



## firedragon

1. focus on yourself, focus on yourself, get fit, get healthy, exercise, eat well and simplify your life as much as you can.
2. Let go of negative energies. Few will understand or sympathise. Those that at least try are worth keeping close by. Those that don't are not worth your energy right now but don't be consumed by that negative energy. Just draw a mental line under that and focus on yourself for a while. One of the best things I did before my last cycle was to draw a line under an unhealthy 'friend' who told me my infertility was like the elephant in the living room...
3. Work methodically through possible fertility issues one by one and don't let presumed problems consume you (i was convinced i had problems related to past mistakes but this is not helpful either..)
4. Remember that no matter how hard it seems, you need to keep in your head that you can have a perfectly wonderful life without children too and can do lots of things people with kids can't do. Don't make it the be all and end all otherwise the heartache becomes too much. I know it is easy to say but you need to find that peace even during the ivf process to let go of the stress, feelings of failure, feelings of not being a real women which are absolutely and utterly false. 

These are my reflections on my 6 years of failed attempts...hope it could help someone today.


----------



## MrsPG

My top tip is post it notes. I get so dippy when I'm down regulating. I post it everything. I keep a pad in my handbag and if I remember that I need to do something I wrote it down straight away. I stick them on the door so I see them before I leave the house ("Take lunch from fridge") I stick them on the kitchen cupboards, on the bathroom mirror ("take contact lenses out before bed" no, I'm not joking!) everywhere.


----------



## lamb38

What a fantastic thread, thanks for all your tips!

Some things that helped me..

Being kind to myself. Might sound a bit daft but it's so easy to forget to be kind to yourself. Imagine how you would treat the person you love the most in the whole world if they were going through what you're going through and treat yourself in the same way.

Lots of salads, veg, seeds, nuts, eggs and homemade dressings

Many, many healthy treats (I have a penchant for fresh fruits & melted chocolate. Ok.. so maybe the choc bit isn't 100% healthy!)

Plenty of water. Love the idea above of numbered bottles! I don't think I had enough water all of the time as I had bouts of being very tired and down

As many walks in the outdoors as possible every week

Time away from work and responding to my body when it told me to rest

Using the list of questions that I found on another thread here (http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66631.msg888399#msg888399). It really helped in getting as much information as possible in all the meetings at the clinic when I was feeling daunted and dazey.

Something I wish I had done but didn't is to be confident in my right to ask as many questions as it takes to make me feel comfortable, no matter how rushed the doctors and nurses are being!

Best of luck everybody!


----------



## chooshoos

super thread! 
thank you for sharing these tips and suggestions - will be needed soon I hope


----------



## kappa

Brilliant thanks I got my offer of treatment today and am very nervous x


----------



## NT

These are truly great tips!

The one tip I can offer using ice or an ice pack or a frozen piece of something from the freezer to place on the area you are going to inject.
It really helps to numb the area and makes the injections very tolerable.
Especially good for the intramuscular injections too!

Best wishes everyone   
NT


----------



## hollywood130

Thanks for adding these tips, I'm going for my IVF information talk and history appointment on May 12th, so will be going through IVF pretty soon, so looking forward to getting started! Will certainly be taking these tips on board, have made notes 😉


----------



## CMJ

To add to the tips:

When I've been injectioning Menopur it's been painful...I chewed on a bit of celery to take my mind away from the pain and it really helped! You can chew on a sweet too but it was the crunching that lasted long enough through the injection which got me through! I also know a friend who froze her tummy for a short time first.


----------



## amber-ruby

love this thread and all the tips are so helpful, thanks everyone xo


----------



## heatherfay89

Love this thread! I'm going to make my wife an IVF survival kit with some of your wonderful ideas!


----------



## melissae1

Such a helpful post - thank you! We're finally starting IVF in July after 6 years of TTC and this will be so useful in helping to prepare.


----------



## Laurajo33

Thanks for all the tips


----------



## Beccaboo88

Well me personally I just carried on as normal, wore loose clothing, I had fizzy drinks to help with my feeling lethargic took paracetamol for headaches. And went and locked myself in a room when I was being temperamental!!! As for egg collection when the nurse says it doesn't hurt.... How do they even know have they been on the receiving end the drugs they give u just make u feel drowsy u still feel EVERYTHING well I did anyway most uncomfortable 45 mins in my whole life take pain killers after as it feels uncomfortable for couple of days and treat yourself to McDonald's!


----------



## Hedgepig

Top Tip for the cold weather to keep you tummy nice and warm during stimms and after transfer is a Haramaki, I wouldn't be without mine generally but its brilliant for IVF, very comfy too 

http://www.kokoro-japan.co.uk

It's natural and organic cotton too and stretchy.

Certainly need it in December!

/links


----------



## Rp2210

Very useful segment 

2 things I am following and definitely has helped me are 

* stay away from negative people or anyone who causes unnecessary stress. It's your time no need to explain to anyone what you do with it. Spend time with yourself and with people who make you happy or just let you be yourself! 
*water water water - the numbered bottle idea is brilliant. I told my husband to bring 4 and now i have 4dozen in my garage (not kidding), but it works!


----------



## Rp2210

Something I discovered helps me 
A good music Playlist. 
I have my Spotify categorized - 
Listen to peppy beats when I am feeling low (does help uplifting my mood) 
Listen to sad songs sometimes just to cry a bit and feel light (it helps esply as you are crying to a song not self pitying) 
Workout songs for the long walks


----------



## Heregoes!

Hopefully doing this right! 1st night after first Buserelin injection yesterday. It's about 6am. Thankyou so much for amazing tips on here just read. My goodness. Been up few hours really awake but knackered does that make sense? Also peeing like a trooper. 

Started Bus. Yesterday a couple of days early so my nurse could see I could do injections on my own. Glad I have been prepping, I.e done A big shop, got new flat kind of sorted, put all the drugs away in the fridge. Sorry I think I'm rambling. 

My tip to contribute is this! 

Go to your favourite shop you know where you get your 'treat face cream or perfum or whatever' and buy stuff but tell them what you are doing... They give you loads of samples woo hoo. Now have a pamper box which am getting stuck into, eye creams, hand creams, stuff for my hair and pamper like there's no tommorrow. 

Xx


----------

